# New Sony A7RV will come on October 26th - New AF but no new Sensor



## xps (Oct 13, 2022)

On some rumor sites some fake posting appeared. One rumor site that often got right information, posted thath the 7RV will be announced on October 26th.
Rumored, an AI-AF system will come - an gamechanging feature.
Sensor will be the same as on 7RIV. (from Sony Alpha Rumors)


For me, as I use the 7RIV with the 200-600mm lens (carryabel and much lighter than my R5,R3 with 600mm RF and EF MK II, this is partially good news.
Partially, because an new, "gamechanging" AF system is welcome. My personal problem: The 7RIV I own, is noisy. Over 800 noisy, abvove 1600 Supernoisy. So, why buy an new camera that will deliver noisy shots?

In my first intention, I will save my money and wait for the upcoming R1 (as some rumored pricings are superhigh).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2022)

What software do you use for noise reduction with the A7RIV?


----------



## xps (Oct 13, 2022)

Topaz Denoise AI.
But - honestly, I do not use it often. (edit: I mean, I do not LIKE to use it often, but I´ve to do so to get cleaner images)
Compared to Canon R5, the 7RIV produces as much noise as the Canon over 6400 Iso.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 13, 2022)

xps said:


> On some rumor sites some fake posting appeared. One rumor site that often got right information, posted thath the 7RV will be announced on October 26th.
> Rumored, an AI-AF system will come - an gamechanging feature.[..]


My first mirrorless camera in 2003, a Canon IXUS 400 already had AIAF: https://www.dpreview.com/articles/4010752919/canons400


----------

